

Ballmer Has Secret Plan To Save Microsoft's Internet Business - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/ballmer-has-secret-plan

======
jm4
What else is new? They've been saying this for years and nothing they've done
has significantly changed their position. It should also come as no surprise
that this article doesn't give a shred of a detail as to how this is going to
happen. I believe that's because there is no plan. This is just more hot air.
It's getting to the point where many their efforts are just laughable, yet
they still keep talking about how they're going to dominate the internet.
Microsoft needs to put up or shut up.

